# Tips for changing GM 3.8 spark plugs????



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have any tips or "secrets" to changing the back three plugs on a Buick Lucerne 3.8? Or is is just a couple of hours of pure frustration, skinned knuckles, swearing, and a lot of booze? It sure looks like that will be the situation. Thanks.


----------



## DH558 (Dec 8, 2013)

polarzak said:


> Anyone have any tips or "secrets" to changing the back three plugs on a Buick Lucerne 3.8? Or is is just a couple of hours of pure frustration, skinned knuckles, swearing, and a lot of booze? It sure looks like that will be the situation. Thanks.


I believe that you pretty much have it figured out! The Jimmy and Blazers are pretty much the same way from what I was told. Good luck and post your progress.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The engineers that design these things should be made to do all the basic mantaince items on a vehicle before passing that B/S on to customers.
I've found a universal adaptor helps. 
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-universal-joint-3-8-in-drive/p-00904435000P

I also use the shop vac once the plugs out to suck up any trash around the plug hole before installing the new plug.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No secrets.

Busted knuckles is all.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Get the thexton engine mover. When I changed plugs in my daughters 3.1 v6 lumina , I removed the dogbones and inserted thexton and cranked engine forward. Google thexton engine mover.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Try doing it on a 4th gen Camaro V8.

We got so used to doing it that we just drop the motor.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Indeed, I have on my 1994 LT1! It takes several hours, many busted knuckles, and some serious creativity just to get #2 plug! Some of the others alls you need to do is drop the exhaust. Any way you slice it takes about a good solid day.



Windows on Wash said:


> Try doing it on a 4th gen Camaro V8.
> 
> We got so used to doing it that we just drop the motor.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Try spraying some PB Blaster on the threads, and let them soak a bit. That should help.

When you go to reinstall them, put some hi temp anti seize on the threads. Then torque them. A lot of people over tighten spark plugs.

They will come out a lot easier next time.

My vote for the worst car for plug changing goes to the Shelby GT500. You could fight them, but it was easier to pull the engine.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Indeed, I have on my 1994 LT1! It takes several hours, many busted knuckles, and some serious creativity just to get #2 plug! Some of the others alls you need to do is drop the exhaust. Any way you slice it takes about a good solid day.


I had a 4 cat 1996. They were the worst of the LT1 era cars but I feel you pain my man.


----------

